# sears chainsaw model 358352380



## drmax (Jun 27, 2007)

I was reading the "fixing fuel lines" thread and have a question. I wish to start a new thread to ease confusion.
I did the search at sears.com and found the diagram for my model. My line split off the carb so I need to replace. It only has the one line going into tank.

1)Do I need to access the line through the gas whole to push in onto a filter?

2)This line then is suppose to make a seal the gas will not leak through hole?

3)I have had this saw since new, '94. Hardly used. Should I replace anything else eng/carb wise, while I'm placing an order?

Sears sells this line for 3.99.

Any comments or suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you, Greg


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

Greg.....For one thing let me tell you that $3.99 is kinda steep for fuel line.
You can get the same line at your local emall engine repair shop for around $1.50 to $2.00 a foot.Which 1 ft. will most likely be enough.And yes,the fuel line iteslf forms a leak proof seal so gas will not leak from the fuel tank.You'll prob. need 5/32 OD X 1/16 ID.Cut one end of the line at an angel.place in hole in the tank reach through hole where the cap goes and pull the line far enough to get the filter on.Then pull back to where the filter falls down to the bottom of the tank.Conect other end to the carb an that's it.As far as other parts,take one of the end plates off of the carb.look and feel of the diaphragm,if it's hard,stiff,and not plyable anymore,then yes,a carb kit would be in order.And again you can also get a carb kit from your local emall engine repair shop for much less.I'd replace the fuel filter too.


----------



## drmax (Jun 27, 2007)

Thank you. I will see if there is a local place near me.


----------



## drmax (Jun 27, 2007)

I replaced the hose. (filter is laying on bottom of tank) I have something else happening. 1st, this saw has never been worked on. It'll run for awhile, then quits. I can see the gas line between the handle and carb cover. What I see, after it quits, is the gas running slowly back into the tank with air bubbles. Not sure if this means trouble. I pulled the carb cover and it is damp with gas. I'm "assuming" it could use a carb kit, but not sure. I looked at the sears diagram for my model 358352380 and it points to number 19 for "carb repair kit". Would this be the correct item to order? If so, it states I'd get number 3-14. Seems like alot of extra stuff that I wouldn't need.
Or can you possibly think of something that could be the cause?
I have not opened carb as of yet. Not ready to keep track of tiny little parts.  
Thank you for any advice.


----------

